# T-shirt exports from Vietnam



## Devo1506 (Aug 31, 2014)

Hello! 
I currently live and produce business in Vietnam, mainly t-shirts items and plans to export to the European market and North America, the most competitive price, various designs so if you need more information about the product can contact me via Gmail: [email protected] 

Hope to get a reply from your email


----------

